# Interview with Noel Lee, "Head Monster" of Monster Products - Head-Fi TV



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
   
  In this episode, Jude sits down with the "Head Monster", Noel Lee, at Monster Headquarters to talk about the Diamond Tears Edge, the Inspiration, and Monster in the "post-Beats" era.
   
   
  Products mentioned in the video:

   

 *Monster Turbine* in-ear headphones
 *Monster Miles Davis Tribute* in-ear headphones
 *Monster Miles Davis Trumpet* in-ear headphones
 *Monster Gratitude* in-ear headphones
 *Monster Diamond Tears Edge* over-ear headphones
 *Monster Inspiration* over-ear headphones
   

   

  Interview with Noel Lee "Head Monster" of Monster Products, Head-Fi TV _ _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
   
   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## MrViolin

Whoa. Thought it was beats since monster became synonymous w/ beats in my mind.


----------



## xnor

He doesn't seem to understand negative feedback in amplifiers...


----------



## audionewbi

With all due respect Head-fi has access to all this wonderful industry insiders why bother with companies whose only concern is mass production/mass profit. Shine some light on smaller guys, give them the heads up they need.
   
  I was really excited when head-fi tv first episode well over one year ago was released.
  One of the very first video was about Practical devices amp which I have never heard of before that video. I ended up testing that amp because of that video and indeed it was a great little amp with excellent feature. 
   
  I was super excited about where the channel was going to head towards but currently the videos are not quiet what I hoped for. Lets focus more on the products than the people who run it. Lets focus on the smaller guys who with little more audience have great potential to make a great product. More product critics, more product feedbacks, more community awareness on what product they want, what products are hot and why?


----------



## Tsujigiri

As much as I respect transparency and interfacing with the customer base, I can't bring myself to support a company as unethical as Monster, what with them suing small and large businesses alike with no grounds.
   
  Lol and at 11:45 you can see his face fall when Jude mentions that he'll be comparing the Monster headphones to other products... I suspect these new models won't be that competitive anyway.


----------



## Makiah S

tsujigiri said:


> As much as I respect transparency and interfacing with the customer base, I can't bring myself to support a company as unethical as Monster, what with them suing small and large businesses alike with no grounds.
> 
> Lol and at 11:45 you can see his face fall when Jude mentions that he'll be comparing the Monster headphones to other products... I suspect these new models won't be that competitive anyway.




Lol n that is why i read this thread


----------



## jude

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> With all due respect Head-fi has access to all this wonderful industry insiders why bother with companies whose only concern is mass production/mass profit. Shine some light on smaller guys, give them the heads up they need.
> 
> I was really excited when head-fi tv first episode well over one year ago was released.
> One of the very first video was about Practical devices amp which I have never heard of before that video. I ended up testing that amp because of that video and indeed it was a great little amp with excellent feature.
> ...


 
   
  audionewbi, thanks sincerely for the constructive feedback.
   
  Regarding the smaller guys: I think they get plenty of light shone on them at Head-Fi (as do the bigger guys). Companies big and small serve this market, and so both should be discussed. If you look at the *Gift Guide* (currently updated twice yearly), there are _many_ products by small companies covered. And as a business owner, I don't see profit motivation as inherently bad--every company making things (and/or providing services) here needs to profit to continue doing so.
   
  Regarding episodes interviewing industry folks: We'll get back to more gear-specific episodes soon. Right now, though, we have a lot of interview footage from past shows, and we need to put this material out there before it becomes outdated. We may include more gear-specific episodes in between a couple of those.
   
  Again, audionewbi, thank you for the feedback.


----------



## audionewbi

Always appreciate the great platform head-fi is, if it was not for this forum I would be still using apple earbuds.
   
  With warm regards and I do apologies.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Always appreciate the great platform head-fi is, if it was not for this forum I would be still using apple earbuds.
> 
> With warm regards and I do apologies.


 
   
  I was serious, man--I really do appreciate constructive feedback. No apologies needed or expected.


----------



## obobskivich

Interesting interview - one thing, and maybe it's just the awful speakers on this laptop, but it was kind of hard to hear what Noel was saying. Kind of curious to see his claim about "the best noise-cancelling headphones" tested; the Beats ANC wasn't exactly known as top-dog. Would be neat if they're doing what Tyll called for a while ago - letting the engineers (and their likely huge R&D budgets) produce the products they're capable of, versus just pandering to the mass-market. Even if it was just one flagship product, I think they have the ability to produce something good - or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## Lenni

let's hope they will produce a real good quality product aimed more toward the audiophile market. with their market dominance means a huge size of the population would experience and get used to better quality audio - and that can only be good on so many levels. fingers cross...


----------



## xnor

I don't think many people have €330 left to spend on over-ear or €200 in-ear monster 'phones. That's far from affordable like Noel mentioned.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





xnor said:


> I don't think many people have €330 left to spend on over-ear or €200 in-ear monster 'phones. That's far from affordable like Noel mentioned.


 
   
  I'm not sure what you mean... for example, Sennheiser doesn't make affordable 'phone either. the difference is that Sennheiser spends their budget more on R&D and quality, than marketing, imo. the sad part is it works for Monster's - they managed to sell cheap-built, poor-sounding cough'phones at outrageous prices in their millions.
   
  I don't like Monster's any more than you or anybody else does here, for obvious reasons. fact is, they've the budget and likely the ability to produce something good if they really want to, I think... and with their marketing awareness more people maybe will appreciate better sound quality. 
   
  so go Monster. hopefully they won't start suing everyone that uses the word _audiophile_ in their product...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (J/K)


----------



## xnor

Quote: 





lenni said:


> I'm not sure what you mean... for example, Sennheiser doesn't make affordable 'phone either.


 
  You can get proper full-sized ones for € 40 and in-ears for even less from Sennheiser.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





xnor said:


> You can get proper full-sized ones for € 40 and in-ears for even less from Sennheiser.


 
  that's true.


----------



## xnor

I guess you meant to say that they also make expensive products, which of course is true.
   
  Btw, measurements from IF:
Inspiration.pdf
Gratitude.pdf


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Interesting interview - one thing, and maybe it's just the awful speakers on this laptop, but it was kind of hard to hear what Noel was saying. Kind of curious to see his claim about "the best noise-cancelling headphones" tested; the Beats ANC wasn't exactly known as top-dog. Would be neat if they're doing what Tyll called for a while ago - letting the engineers (and their likely huge R&D budgets) produce the products they're capable of, versus just pandering to the mass-market. Even if it was just one flagship product, I think they have the ability to produce something good - or am I being too optimistic?


 
   
  Monster has been boasting they have the "best" for quite some time, with and without Beats. I think it's a good thing to hope, but foolish to expect.
   
  And even if they do end up creating amazing headphones (the Inspiration sounds very good), I still wouldn't trust them as a company.


----------



## obobskivich

xnor - I'm assuming that's a passive version of the Inspiration? If not, that's just sad.  (I'm looking at the isolation figures primarily).


----------



## IEMagnet01

I love my Monster Miles Davis Trumpets. They are comfy, the sound signature is silky smooth, and I still love how there's strong bass presence, yet detail retrieval is very good and the treble is so controlled and not sparkly, like my JVC's, though I like my JVC's thick note presentation. Something about it is addicting...but so are the MMDT. Well done, Noel.


----------



## Makiah S

I also did enjoy the beats studio a little more than the senn hd 25-1 II, so they can put out a decent product... Still i c monster aiming towards a fashion savy market... Not so much n audiophile one. Maybe they will make a great can... But they sell what their Target market wants... N i don't think that market will change to Munch. Half those kids wouldn't even know a good can if they heard one. Still maybe toss ours a step ina new direction


----------



## jlaseter

I gotta say, if the Diamond Tears are any indication of the direction in which Monster is heading, I am optimistic. I'd like to try the Inspiration and the Trumpets to see if Monster is truly stepping up their game with these price points.


----------



## obobskivich

jlaseter said:


> I gotta say, if the Diamond Tears are any indication of the direction in which Monster is heading, I am optimistic. I'd like to try the Inspiration and the Trumpets to see if Monster is truly stepping up their game with these price points.




Inspiration at least *looks* decent - maybe the pictures are deceptive, but I'm not seeing the gobs of cheap plastic and awkward design cues that I associate with Beats and other rapper headphones. Diamond Tears look neat in photos, and look neat in video, but I can't help but thinking after a few years they'll just look scratched up and horrible - like any other clear plastic.  (Or what if it yellows? h34r. I've seen the Trumpets and Gratitude in person (Magnolia wouldn't let me demo them though), they looked to be of similar build quality and finish to my Denon IEMs (I have the C751), or to other ~$200-$300 IEMs of that sort. Again, I haven't heard any of these - this is purely aesthetic. 

None of them are massively expensive either (okay so $200 isn't "nothing" - but it's a departure from the $300-$600 range that Beats wants to move into, and is certainly in the ballpark alongside plenty of offerings from Sennheiser, AKG, Grado, Audio-Technica, etc). Still - I'm leery; they've got a serious uphill road after producing so much crap for so long.


----------



## audionewbi

I think it is safe to assume in our society we put sound first and design second. One of the reason why V-Moda is so successful is doing exactly that. They actually decided to engage directly with the community and using their feedback they tuned their headphone to satisfy most while keeping price as low as possible and design as durable and appealing as they can.

 Any company who is willing to do this will be successful. 

 I for one could not care less about looks, I care about sound and comfort. If I cannot use a headphone for at least two hours I will sell it. My listening session are two hours, non-fatiguing drivers and headphone design are essential to me.


----------



## IMAWolf

Well personally i'm feeling quite positive about Monster right now. If the diamond tears are anything to go by they certainly took the SQ up a notch after their split with beats. Regardless of business ethics or marketing methods, as an audiophile, i am excited to see what Monster can come up with now that they are more geared towards actual SQ.
   
  .... Whether or not i may look like a hippie wearing it is, or course, a different matter entirely.


----------



## shuke

Interesting interview there. Seems like a lot of high end stuff is on the market though.


----------



## joshuachew

jude said:


> I was serious, man--I really do appreciate constructive feedback. No apologies needed or expected.



Hats of to Jude; this what makes Head-Fi such an awesome place to hang out for audiophiles.


----------



## roma101

audionewbi said:


> I think it is safe to assume in our society we put sound first and design second. One of the reason why V-Moda is so successful is doing exactly that. They actually decided to engage directly with the community and using their feedback they tuned their headphone to satisfy most while keeping price as low as possible and design as durable and appealing as they can.
> 
> 
> Any company who is willing to do this will be successful.




This. ^^ V-MODA has made some huge strides in terms of SQ and actual communication with their customers, not to mention their BQ has always been top notch. I haven't seen a company so in tune with what many people are looking for as well as being loyal to the kind of sound (and style) they shoot for. You have to respect a company like that.

Anyway, this was a really interesting interview indeed and thanks Jude for posting that. Hope Monster will only improve their products and keep them at reasonable prices, however I think they have A LOT of competition. Hope to also hear their new cans as well. My only wish for this interview was that you guys went into more detail on the SQ and sound sig of these cans. Maybe there'll be another episode comparing these to some of the newer cans in the market? Hope so.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Quote: 





jlaseter said:


> I gotta say, if the Diamond Tears are any indication of the direction in which Monster is heading, I am optimistic. I'd like to try the Inspiration and the Trumpets to see if Monster is truly stepping up their game with these price points.


 

 I have the Trumpets, and though i've only had them for a couple days, so the burn in time has yet to lapse, I think these are rival and greater than my GR07's, my RE-ZEROS's, and my UE 700'sin just silky smooth fun sound signature, and overall balance. These are indeed a balanced earphone, with beautifully articulated bass, but not deep reaching or sub bass monsters. Not like say the Coppers or the Atrios.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I think it is safe to assume in our society we put sound first and design second. One of the reason why V-Moda is so successful is doing exactly that. They actually decided to engage directly with the community and using their feedback they tuned their headphone to satisfy most while keeping price as low as possible and design as durable and appealing as they can.
> 
> Any company who is willing to do this will be successful.
> 
> I for one could not care less about looks, I care about sound and comfort. If I cannot use a headphone for at least two hours I will sell it. My listening session are two hours, non-fatiguing drivers and headphone design are essential to me.


 

 amen! exactly my take as well.


----------



## Beagle

Quote:


obobskivich said:


> Diamond Tears look neat in photos, and look neat in video, but I can't help but thinking after a few years they'll just look scratched up and horrible - like any other clear plastic.


 
   
  You get a small container of polish and a polishing cloth with the Diamond Tears. Nice added touch. And DT is possibly the most balanced headphone in it's price range.


----------



## Marleybob217

Those diamond tears are definitely the most ugly headphones i've ever seen... Maybe they would look cute on a japanese girl, other than that though...


----------



## obobskivich

beagle said:


> Quote:
> 
> You get a small container of polish and a polishing cloth with the Diamond Tears. Nice added touch. And DT is possibly the most balanced headphone in it's price range.




Hrm, so maybe they've planned for that contingency (but do they stick you for replacement polish/cloths? I mean this *is* still Monster). And at $300 there's quite a few good options - you'd really say it's more balanced than the 701, ESW9, K550, A900X, etc? I'm honestly curious btw, not trying to fuss.


----------



## whereas

The tilt-shift effect on Jude's intro makes it almost impossible for me to take this video seriously, or at least sit through it without laughing...


----------



## jjmai

I wonder when this was recorded.  It coincides with the recent gizmodo article http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world
  Didn't Monster unveil Diamond Tears and Inspiration almost a whole year ago in CES 2012, and their break-up with Beats was around that time too?


----------



## obobskivich

I thought I read this was recorded around CES 2012...can't find it in the OP though.


----------



## jude

Quote:


whereas said:


> The tilt-shift effect on Jude's intro makes it almost impossible for me to take this video seriously, or at least sit through it without laughing...


 
   
  The appearance in the intro is not from the use of a tilt-shift lens, but simply a 35mm lens set at f/2.0 on a DSLR with a full-frame sensor. The use of a large aperture combined with a large sensor result in a thin depth of focus. We're going to try any number of different things as we make more videos, so I'm sure we'll give you plenty of reasons to be disparaging again in the future.
   


jjmai said:


> I wonder when this was recorded.  It coincides with the recent gizmodo article http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world
> Didn't Monster unveil Diamond Tears and Inspiration almost a whole year ago in CES 2012, and their break-up with Beats was around that time too?


 
   Quote:


obobskivich said:


> I thought I read this was recorded around CES 2012...can't find it in the OP though.


 
   
  The interview was recorded some time during the summer (I can't remember exactly when without consulting my calendar). Though the Diamond Tears and Inspiration were indeed introduced a year ago at CES 2012, some of the newer models (like the Diamond Tears) were not really widely available until around the time of the interview.


----------



## zfwise

those Monster earphones and headphones are affordable in US.
  Honestly, after hearing the story of Monster and Beats, I'm kind of support Monster~


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





zfwise said:


> those Monster earphones and headphones are affordable in US.
> Honestly, after hearing the story of Monster and Beats, I'm kind of support Monster~


 
  Try this story, then:
  http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123869022704882969.html


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Quote:
> 
> You get a small container of polish and a polishing cloth with the Diamond Tears. Nice added touch. And DT is possibly the most balanced headphone in it's price range.


 
  xD nice... but don't think the DT are the most balanced headphone in the $300 price range lol... I mean yes to each sound is subjective but :3 monster won't b making a truely "balanced"  can for a while... because I really doubt the people buying Monster Products are looking for "balanced" sounds... I've demo'd a number of thier products.
   
  Still, maybe the future will look ahead for monster! But those are nice looking cans... a litttle to goady though xD


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Hrm, so maybe they've planned for that contingency (but do they stick you for replacement polish/cloths? I mean this *is* still Monster). And at $300 there's quite a few good options - you'd really say it's more balanced than the 701, ESW9, K550, A900X, etc? I'm honestly curious btw, not trying to fuss.


 
   
  It may not _sound_ as good overall as some of the others to some people, but when you listen to the DT you don't hear any distracting balance problems (i.e. lack of bass, too much bass, midbass hump, brightness, rolled off treble, sunken mids). We also have to keep in mind that the DT does this in a small compact soundstage area compared to the larger 'phones. But if a headphone can give you a convincing sense of balance and reasonable clarity, I am willing to give up some of the hi-fi thrills.


----------



## obobskivich

beagle said:


> It may not _sound_ as good overall as some of the others to some people, but when you listen to the DT you don't hear any distracting balance problems (i.e. lack of bass, too much bass, midbass hump, brightness, rolled off treble, sunken mids). We also have to keep in mind that the DT does this in a small compact soundstage area compared to the larger 'phones. But if a headphone can give you a convincing sense of balance and reasonable clarity, I am willing to give up some of the hi-fi thrills.




See, this makes me interested in them - in spite of their looks. Have you heard the ESW9 by chance?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Try this story, then:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123869022704882969.html


 
   
  Lawl, I wish I had read that sooner. Good work Monster, now another person has ANOTHER reason not to like your company! 
  Quote: 





beagle said:


> It may not _sound_ as good overall as some of the others to some people, but when you listen to the DT you don't hear any distracting balance problems (i.e. lack of bass, too much bass, midbass hump, brightness, rolled off treble, sunken mids). We also have to keep in mind that the DT does this in a small compact soundstage area compared to the larger 'phones. But if a headphone can give you a convincing sense of balance and reasonable clarity, I am willing to give up some of the hi-fi thrills.


 
  maybe, but it's the little details that make the jump from low fi to mid fi worth it! There are some sub $100 cans that are very Balanced! Heck I happen to REALLY like teh koss Dj Pro 200 [$120 or so] It's VERY balanced. Really nice sounding! That being said there are DT 770 250 ohms that sound balanced as well.
   
  So for $300 balanced isn't much of anything really. More of a joke really to even mention balance as a strong point, unless it has balance + the thrills of a mid fi can! Like my Sub $300 dt 880 pro 250 ohm. Great bass, nice airy highs, mids are warm [needs a tube for sexy mids] not to mention comfy and beautiful! I doubt the DT is as balanced as the dt 880 OR has even half the perks it has... seriously... Monster sells GOOD LOOK cans, sound is second [hopefully] to looks. Which is fine with me because there is a market for BAD sounding good looking cans I guess ;3. 
   
  While we r on the subject of sound stage and size, the DT 1350 [$300] is also very balanced... more so than the Diamond Tears I'm sure [haha both r DT xD] still... I wish monster the best and I hope they imporve thier sound quality


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> See, this makes me interested in them - in spite of their looks. Have you heard the ESW9 by chance?


 
   
  This one? No I haven't. Do you recommend it? I was curious about it for the last year or so but never pulled the trigger on them. I assume it has a nice tonal and FR balance?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





beagle said:


> This one? No I haven't. Do you recommend it? I was curious about it for the last year or so but never pulled the trigger on them. I assume it has a nice tonal and FR balance?


 
  no but those proably sound better [and I really think the look better] than the Dimond Tears as well
   
  but I meant Byer dt 1350


----------



## bearjk1982

Looks like father and son are having a conversation


----------



## Beagle

9 words....wow!


----------



## obobskivich

Beagle - yes those ones. They're very nice wrt tonality, mids forward, somewhat rolled off highs, super smooth, and hearty but not overdone bass. Quite musical and enjoyable cans. They look and feel great in person too. I'm curious how the DT would compare - they would appear evenly matched just based on marketing and price, but the ESW9 aren't just a pretty face, they'll deliver sonically as well. Which is what separates them from the Beats and other fashion cans imho. My only complaint is their relatively narrow stage, but I think that's more to do with their size than anything else.


----------



## GREQ

I tried out all of these new models about 3 weeks ago in Frankfurt.
   
  They seem very well built, they're comfortable, but I didn't like the sound from any of them. 
  They're better than beats, but there's too much 'air' for my taste... almost a thin sound in the mids.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Beagle - yes those ones. They're very nice wrt tonality, mids forward, somewhat rolled off highs, super smooth, and hearty but not overdone bass. Quite musical and enjoyable cans. They look and feel great in person too. I'm curious how the DT would compare - they would appear evenly matched just based on marketing and price, but the ESW9 aren't just a pretty face, they'll deliver sonically as well. Which is what separates them from the Beats and other fashion cans imho. My only complaint is their relatively narrow stage, but I think that's more to do with their size than anything else.


 
   
  Thank you, they sound nice! And I love the aesthetics as well.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Try this story, then:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123869022704882969.html


 
   
  Wow, I was ambivalent about this company, until now.  I thought folks didn't like them since their products were more hyped than substance.  
   
  This is horse crap...I just hate companies/folks who feel that they can just bully people around (and abuse the patent system).  Like Donald Trump tried to trademark "You're fire!"  C'mon man, be real! 
   
  I do have some Monster cables (which I thought work just fine).  I guess it's time to ditch them.  Thanks for the story!


----------



## audionewbi

Ifinally watched the entire clip today and I got to say Noel Lee was very honest in this interview. Credits to him for this.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Wow, I was ambivalent about this company, until now.  I thought folks didn't like them since their products were more hyped than substance.
> 
> This is horse crap...I just hate companies/folks who feel that they can just bully people around (and abuse the patent system).  Like Donald Trump tried to trademark "You're fire!"  C'mon man, be real!
> 
> I do have some Monster cables (which I thought work just fine).  I guess it's time to ditch them.  Thanks for the story!


 
  Yea I'm jumping on that bandwagon [not that I wasn't already on it] 
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Ifinally watched the entire clip today and I got to say Noel Lee was very honest in this interview. Credits to him for this.


 
  Oh course he's honest he's a monster <3
   
   
  Also, to much air sounds like a decent amount of low-fi cans that cost mid-fi prices. I demo'd some Koss Porta Pros that sounded better than a few of those monster products -.-


----------



## Maxx134

OMG... Time for reality check!
I have owned a few audio Technica as well as the esw9 mentioned above, wich by the way are so superior in quality and sound to the monsters, 
that it is synonymous to comparing a single LED bulb to the sun.

The audio level of the diamond tears are lesser than the klipse image one for less than half in a price.

I owned both the black Diamond and the DNA.
DNA were more engaging. 
Diamond are a fingerprint magnet as well as a super dust magnet for their gummy headband.

That interview was an utter joke when he says he has some great technology. 
He can't be talking about the audio, most probably he is talking about the nice plastic! 

The lesser priced and extremly well made vmoda m80 completely obliterate all of monster offerings and mops the floor with every can they have, as I have listened to the others in store. 
and I am not even going to start with the greater m100.
Or even the new offerings by AKG, Sony & audio technica in that same price range.

Lets be real, Monster simply are not trying to aim for the audiophile.
How can we take them serious with these current models squarely aimed at mass market? 
Come on now.
Sorry but this interview is a sad denial of reality.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





maxx134 said:


> Lets be real, Monster simply are not trying to aim for the audiophile.
> How can we take them serious with these current models squarely aimed at mass market?


 
  I agree.
  I didn't feel that the style was aimed at 'gear-heads', but rather 'the street', where they will be worn and shown off. 
   
  Somehow I feel sound was the 2nd priority. A close 2nd, but 2nd none the less.


----------



## roma101

I feel there's a bit of a problem with price inflation vs. the actual quality some newer headphones bring to the table these days. There are several good non-expensive headphones that obliterate some newer offerings that are priced high (AKG K181DJ, CAL!/D1001, ATH-ANC7, SRH-840 etc.). I just feel overall that it's kind of sad the way the market is going although I would say that some brands have kept their prices relative to their quality. I haven't heard any of the new Monster headphones, but I will be surprised if anyone can really say they're "audiophile"-sounding. People are throwing that word around carelessly, and I think that's a little troubling and misleading. Much like the way Beats markets their headphones as the sound "as it was intended to be heard in the studio."
   
  That said, I look forward to hearing Monster's new headphones however I can say that I am not expecting much, given all the headphones I have heard in the past and what is out right now. For example, the new Yamaha series has raised the bar as well in the price range, and I would absolutely call the PRO 500 an audiophile headphone. The higher the price, the more critical I am of the headphone's value and I feel that those cans are worth every penny. V-MODA is another brand that goes above and beyond when it comes to the quality of their products, both BQ-wise and SQ-wise.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





beagle said:


> This one? No I haven't. Do you recommend it? I was curious about it for the last year or so but never pulled the trigger on them. I assume it has a nice tonal and FR balance?


 
  friend tried it out at the shop. sounded okay, maybe has a bit of forward upper mids. can't really remember his statement about it.


----------



## marc4fishing

monster = polk audio of headphones


----------



## warrenpchi

Just trying to be constructive for a moment...  But to anyone at Monster who cares:  I would be happy to check out your new headphones/IEMs (BEFORE they are released) to give you some useful and constructive feedback.


----------



## Makiah S

warrenpchi said:


> Just trying to be constructive for a moment...  But to anyone at Monster who cares:  I would be happy to check out your new headphones/IEMs (BEFORE they are released) to give you some useful and constructive feedback.




As.stated monster aims for style... Unless ur Gucci Man I doubt they want some one who listens well to improve the sound.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> As.stated monster aims for style... Unless ur Gucci Man I doubt they want some one who listens well to improve the sound.


 
   
  Yeah, but now they can't say we didn't try to show them some love.  It's a fair olive branch, and theirs for the taking.


----------



## Makiah S

warrenpchi said:


> Yeah, but now they can't say we didn't try to show them some love.  It's a fair olive branch, and theirs for the taking.




Indeed... We ought to make a head fi fashion shoot with our nice cans for lulz. Show monster r sexy Byers can look good n sound great lol


----------



## warrenpchi

It worked out reasonably well for V-Moda.  The M-80 and M-100 are well-received here, NOT because of the way they look, but because they don't sound like schiit (and I don't mean amps/dacs).


----------



## catspaw

Interesting read about monster and dre split.
   
  I dont actually dislike Monster, and i guess seeing their side of the story is not that bad after all.
  I wonder however if they will try to get some non-exploited price range and use it effectivly.
  I find it hard to get into a market so well covered from all angles already.


----------



## yomomma1

Just a nonentity video, and I mean that with the upmost respect to Jude. I got the feeling he was humoring Jude/us for the majority of the video. I just got absolutely nothing from that and so found myself clicking through it wishing to get to 11.45 to see if indeed he was perturbed by Jude's suggestion of a comparison. I must obviously be biased against Monster (though unknowing till now). I have listened to the Inspiration and of course beats, and I can honestly say, I have absolutely no interest in what Monster have to bring to the table in the future. I may be being a tad skeptic but I cannot see past the thought that Monster do little more than mass produce gear suited more to build their bank balance as appose to breaking new audiophile grounds. Just like most large corps, drip feed the technology, spend more on marketing and reap the profits. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jaxblack11

I just can't take Noel seriously.


----------



## ukaudiophile

Diamond tears look so cheap and even though the inspiration like look much better it does not sell very well.


----------



## wburton

so beats are done?


----------



## ukaudiophile

Beats still continue but under HTC's control.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Which means they're just getting started expanding their market...


----------



## wburton

Quote: 





ukaudiophile said:


> Beats still continue but under HTC's control.


 
  maybe they will finally make a decent product XD


----------



## papijoe08

Hopefully this time monster will be really competitive, for such a big name company its such a shame that their expensive ($200 - $300) products can't even keep up with the sound quality of a $35 HD330 from superlux or the build and sound quality of a $50 Pro80 from Takstar. Maybe if they priced their products just a bit lower like $80 - $150 range they would be a little bit considerable.  Hopefully this is not just a wish, I'd love to see monster put up a fight and change their ugly image to budget audiophiles like me, maybe they could follow the path of urbanears and skull candy (I must admit they're pretty decent now for the price) Cheers!


----------



## streetdragon

I feel that monster's products are already better than beats, though it is still really overpriced, but i would get a monster over a beats if i was stuck to a world of these 2.


----------



## wburton

Quote: 





papijoe08 said:


> Hopefully this time monster will be really competitive, for such a big name company its such a shame that their expensive ($200 - $300) products can't even keep up with the sound quality of a $35 HD330 from superlux or the build and sound quality of a $50 Pro80 from Takstar. Maybe if they priced their products just a bit lower like $80 - $150 range they would be a little bit considerable.  Hopefully this is not just a wish, I'd love to see monster put up a fight and change their ugly image to budget audiophiles like me, maybe they could follow the path of urbanears and skull candy (I must admit they're pretty decent now for the price) Cheers!


 
  yeah my $50 modded JVC HA-S500 sound much better than my friends $150 Monster Ncredible Ntune


----------



## Frosty3258

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> Interesting interview - one thing, and maybe it's just the awful speakers on this laptop, but it was kind of hard to hear what Noel was saying. Kind of curious to see his claim about "the best noise-cancelling headphones" tested; the Beats ANC wasn't exactly known as top-dog. Would be neat if they're doing what Tyll called for a while ago - letting the engineers (and their likely huge R&D budgets) produce the products they're capable of, versus just pandering to the mass-market. Even if it was just one flagship product, I think they have the ability to produce something good - or am I being too optimistic?


 
  I think you may be on to something there but sadly I have a pretty strong bias against them so even if it was good it would take me some extra convincing. I do like their cables however they make a great connection.


----------



## Frosty3258

Quote: 





papijoe08 said:


> Hopefully this time monster will be really competitive, for such a big name company its such a shame that their expensive ($200 - $300) products can't even keep up with the sound quality of a $35 HD330 from superlux or the build and sound quality of a $50 Pro80 from Takstar. Maybe if they priced their products just a bit lower like $80 - $150 range they would be a little bit considerable.  Hopefully this is not just a wish, I'd love to see monster put up a fight and change their ugly image to budget audiophiles like me, maybe they could follow the path of urbanears and skull candy (I must admit they're pretty decent now for the price) Cheers!


 
  what I would like to see more from them , I think it would be great if they kept their prices, but could could compare to the likes of d2000, hd598, and others at that price point.


----------



## Frosty3258

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Which means they're just getting started expanding their market...


 
  well now that im thinking, in a way I hope they don't appeal to the audiophile community because I feel like they would make many products that because of their name would overshadow others. because of that I do think they would be capable of making the m50 equivalent at many price points, great cans just blocking a lot of well deserved light on the many other great products.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





frosty3258 said:


> what I would like to see more from them , I think it would be great if they kept their prices, but could could compare to the likes of d2000, hd598, and others at that price point.


 
  It think it should be compared more to the likes of the Momentum, MDR-1R and the M100 due to the fact that they are competing in that class of closed portable fashionable headphones.
 For that class of headphones they do not fair so bad actually.


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





streetdragon said:


> It think it should be compared more to the likes of the Momentum, MDR-1R and the M100 due to the fact that they are competing in that class of closed portable fashionable headphones.
> *For that class of headphones they do not fair so bad actually.*


 
  Really? I thought none of them compared to the other big options (1R, UE9000, SennMoment, M100 etc)
  In sound signature, yes they compare, but in timbre and resolution, no way.


----------



## streetdragon

Quote: 





greq said:


> Really? I thought none of them compared to the other big options (1R, UE9000, SennMoment, M100 etc)
> In sound signature, yes they compare, but in timbre and resolution, no way.


 

 well at least the performance is not as bad as when being compared to the fullsize open category. The performance gap isn't too many miles apart though it is not close to topping any of them.
 (well i guess my expectations for them have gone too low for me to make proper judgement.)


----------



## Frosty3258

streetdragon said:


> It think it should be compared more to the likes of the Momentum, MDR-1R and the M100 due to the fact that they are competing in that class of closed portable fashionable headphones.
> 
> For that class of headphones they do not fair so bad actually.




Good point


----------



## Maxx134

I should have kept mine to opwnw and replace the drivers, but in the end they were too expensive to mess with and I was ashamed to even own them.
Who would take me seriously if I listened to such inferior product?
I would feel like an uneducated fool with them, knowing there are so poor in sound and sooo much better cans out there.
When I see anyone with a beats or monster can, I instantly feel so sorry for them being so naive and not ever knowing how a good can sounds.
It is sad but amazing as well how monster made headphones so popular!
So at least some good came out of it!


----------



## Headphonejunky

Honestly I was not impressed with the Noise cancelling of the Monster headphones, I felt the Polk Audio UF8000 and Ferrari T350 destroyed them. I had 5 sets of headphones on a plane coming back from CES in 2013 and did my test on the 3 hour plane ride. Had 3 differently people all testing together.
  
 The Monster DNA i have been impressed with.


----------

